# Diet/Health



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello

*I do have a question, if you don't want to read all that's below just skip down, it's in purple!  *

Last year, I had gone on Weight Watchers with my mother. I lost a total of 40 pounds and I was ecstatic. Being 15 and weigh almost 200 lbs was horrible. 

It ended up being too costly for my mom to pay to be members, a few family issues came up, and my mom was really busy and didn't have time to go buy healthy food and make dinners every night.
I would have loved to do that for her, but we didn't have the best foods to make a healthy meal out of. We both gained back the weight we had lost.

I've been, for the past month or so, making small changes to my diet.

No more soda, juices (orange juice is so good, so I just add a lot of water to it), and recently ruled out all candy/sweet stuff, I've also been not snacking. Which was a big problem of mine. 

I haven't been on the scale yet, still too nervous to see the number. I know that if I see it and don't like it, I'm going to just give up all together, and I don't want to. 
I really want to loose weight for my horse and myself. She's never had a problem carrying me, but I know she'd be happier if I was lighter. All the extra weight definitely takes a toll on my joints and what not.

In the spring I'm going to start walking around my neighborhood (with my big dog, whose eyes are scary but would just love you to death!) and going to be taking my horse on walks, get some more in-hand respect.

Guess this was all kind of pointless, but Im kind of proud that I'm doing this on my own and needed to share!

*Also, a question*, I snowboard with my school on Fridays. We leave around 11 am, so I only eat breakfast, and don't come home till 11 pm.
The food there is so expensive, so I'd like to bring my own. The only problem is there's no place to refrigerate anything. I don't want to be the person who brings tons or apples and other fruits! Because one apple is not very filling when you're out in the cold snowboarding!
I was wondering if anyone knew of something that I could bring there that is a little more filling than an apple that doesn't need to be refrigerated.
I was thinking maybe some dry cereal and then an apple along with it?

thanks for reading all of this!!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

If you're just going for the day, I wouldn't worry about your food not being refrigerated. But instead of limiting your food choices, maybe it would help to take the food in a tiny cooler or one of those insulated lunch bags (with an ice pack)? I know you can get them from the store for only a few dollars.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, that's not a bad idea actually. Thanks!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Lexiee, it's a mistake to think you should weigh yourself. Measurements count. Upper arms, mid way between wrist and elbow, bust, waist, hips, upper legs and calf muscles. Record these weekly. One summer I helped my hubby work on a big trailer he was building as a welder. Plus laundry for the family and his daughter, preparing a horse for a show. Oh and mowing a large yard with a push mower. My days went from 6am until dark. In the fall we were going out for a nice dinner. When I emerged from the tub I was 160lbs. Needless to say I was horrified. I'd put on over 20 lbs. When I tried on my dresses, they were huge, room for me and a pair of boots. So that is why you don't use the scale. Hubby told me I was lean, muscled and fit and that muscle is heavier than fat.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Lexiee, it's a mistake to think you should weigh yourself. Measurements count. Upper arms, mid way between wrist and elbow, bust, waist, hips, upper legs and calf muscles. Record these weekly. One summer I helped my hubby work on a big trailer he was building as a welder. Plus laundry for the family and his daughter, preparing a horse for a show. Oh and mowing a large yard with a push mower. My days went from 6am until dark. In the fall we were going out for a nice dinner. When I emerged from the tub I was 160lbs. Needless to say I was horrified. I'd put on over 20 lbs. When I tried on my dresses, they were huge, room for me and a pair of boots. So that is why you don't use the scale. Hubby told me I was lean, muscled and fit and that muscle is heavier than fat.


 I agree with this, except muscle is not heavier than fat. One pound of muscle weighs the same as one pound of fat  Muscle is, however, _denser_ than fat, which is to say that a pound of muscle will have less volume than the pound of fat.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I might just do that! Thanks!


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

You could take a sandwich such as good ol' PB and J--easy on the jelly and make it on whole grain bread.

You could take some nutrition bars--just make sure that they are actually healthy and not just glorified candy bars. 

I used to be heavy and not eating was a huge part of my weight problem. Now I eat every 2-3 hours while I'm awake. I never go more than 3 hours without eating. I don't eat a lot of food when I eat and I also don't eat un-healthy foods, but I do eat a small amount 5-6 times a day--plus a regular dinner. My smaller meals are around 100-120 calories. My larger meal (usually dinner) is around 300 calories. My daily average caloric intake is currently around 1200--but I'm slowly upping the amount so that I quit losing weight. 

There is a website called http://www.myfitnesspal.com/ that has all kinds of helpful information to help you get or stay on track. It can tell you how many calories you need to maintain your current weight and then all you have to do (easily said, I know!) is eat less than you are currently consuming and/or add exercise. 

I'm a fan of a lower carb lifestyle. I don't eat any grains that aren't whole or other processed foods of any kind. I eat mostly vegetables, protein, and a tiny bit of each of the other categories: fruit, dairy, fat, grains, etc. 

You are making positive changes. Starting small is one way to do it! Cutting out soda and junk foods is huge! Good job. I hope it works out for you. Adding the exercise is also good.

It's a fight worth fighting. Keep it up. You're worth it! 

Nothing tastes as good as being thin feels!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I actually have that websites app on my phone, I found it the other day! I really like it!
Thank you for the encouragement!


----------

